# Cat pee help!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I cant help you as I have never owned any cats except for a few barn cats that I just left food and water for up where the horses were that we had in rescue on my property. But there are many on here that own cats that may be able to help you. If you dont get a response just bump it up so it stays on the front page so people can see it.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it on carpet? Through my own personal experience, I have never found anything that will get rid of cat pee other than ripping up the carpet and pad. Cat pee is THE WORST!!! I've only had trouble like that with one cat and it ended up being due to the fact that he had cancer. Cat pee is just too strong. I hope someone here has some experience with SOMETHING that they've found can help you, but I just never could find anything that worked. Sorry!:doh:


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> Is it on carpet? Through my own personal experience, I have never found anything that will get rid of cat pee other than ripping up the carpet and pad. Cat pee is THE WORST!!! I've only had trouble like that with one cat and it ended up being due to the fact that he had cancer. Cat pee is just too strong. I hope someone here has some experience with SOMETHING that they've found can help you, but I just never could find anything that worked. Sorry!:doh:


Exactly. If it seeps into hardwood flooring you almost have to refinish the spots to get the smell out.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Ant said:


>


OMG ANT!!! I am still laughing from the post over in CHATS. You are just too dam funny but the cat lovers may come a gunnin for ya!!! LMAOOO!!! God you always make me laugh.


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Ant said:


>



HAHAHAHAHA

Storm has his moments. He used to pee in the hallway until we stripped the carpet and replaced it with wood. He seems to do it towards the end of the litter box change. Like the day before he'll pee right in front of it. I think negative reinforcement only makes it worse :doh: The water bottle used to work but then one day he became invincible :uhoh:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothing we used would cut the odor. We had to cut out the carpet and build window seats over the area where our cat kept peeing and he become an outside cat.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you normally scoop the litter everyday? If so, when you're gone a few days the litterbox may not seem clean to your cat. When we go away we buy one of the disposable litter boxes, add a bit more litter to it and leave that out in the same room as the other so there's more "clean" litter for the cats to use. Can you close off some rooms so there aren't as many places for the cat to go when you're not around?


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i know it seems silly but have you just tryed water and some dawn soap? it worked for me


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> Is it on carpet? Through my own personal experience, I have never found anything that will get rid of cat pee other than ripping up the carpet and pad. Cat pee is THE WORST!!! I've only had trouble like that with one cat and it ended up being due to the fact that he had cancer. Cat pee is just too strong. I hope someone here has some experience with SOMETHING that they've found can help you, but I just never could find anything that worked. Sorry!:doh:


Cat pee is the worst! I never found anything either. We had a cat years ago that peed on the carpets... Ugh! I'll ask my friend when I go back to work. She has been dealing with this issue for awhile now.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I bred cats for over 20 years & I've found the best product to be "Odoban" which is WONDERFUL stuff.

How old is your cat? Has it been checked for UTI? Is it spayed/neutered? If so, at what age? Indoor only cat? What type of cat litter are you using? Where is the litter pan located (like in a private spot?). Is the cat spraying or peeing?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ant said:


>


Oh my, oh my! You're in trouble now! LMAO, good one, Ant! But, you're on "my list" now.:smooch:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

You might also want to try one of those Littermaid litter pans that automatically clean themselves. That way, the box would always been clean for your cat.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I used a product put out by Woolite for pets that I bought at Wal-Mart. It did the trick here.

Ronna
Amanda we miss you!
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

When I didn't have access to a steam cleaner I used diluted Simple Green and HOT water. I scrubbed it with a sponge and rinsed the area with a clean wet towel. I sucked the rest out with a ShopVac. It worked, but I made sure I borrowed the steam cleaner from my parents the next time I needed it


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> Oh my, oh my! You're in trouble now! LMAO, good one, Ant! But, you're on "my list" now.:smooch:


I love cats!






(they taste like chicken)


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

ant, you have to be the one of the funniest people on this forum.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

It is a behavioual problem if he is only doing it while you are away. 
He is mad at you so this is your punishment. Sorry !
The only thing i can think of, is to keep him contained in a small area with a huge litter box or a couple of small ones. Can he go to a friends place or into boarding??


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Thank you all for the advice and support. He is a 5 y.o. tuxedo male who is very loving to me and my dh usually at about 3 in the morning. He purrs and kneads you and snuggles. When my cat sitter, who changed the litter EVERY DAY, would come in she would never see him. She has also been my cleaning woman for the past year and has only seen a blur when she runs the vacuum in the room he is sleeping in. 
I did catch him in the act this morning, right in front of me, and he is now in the basement, away from me and the rest of the "clan". I know that I cannot get rid of him, but I am going to have to see if the new litter box that cleans itself every time, would work for him. 

Again thanx,
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Ant said:


>


OHHHHH! ROFL

wait.... ROFL...

ROFL....

oh my, that is some sense of humor!!!! You are really something!!!! LOL

OK. now, seriously... my recommendation is to use mustard seed powder to keep the cat away from the places you want him not to mark. I have used it on the lawn and patio to keep stray cats from coming around. It is not harmful and though we humans cannot smell it, it definitely deters cats. Hope this helps before you consider doing what Ant suggests!!!

ROFL!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ant said:


> I love cats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:uhoh: I saw that! LMAO! Is that fried, roasted or grilled? :no:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

sophie said:


> ant, you have to be the one of the funniest people on this forum.


Awwwwww, geewhiz ... don't:no: tell that *CatEater* :uhoh:such things! : He'll think we like him or something. (and, especially don't tell him that I particularly look forward to his posts every single day).


----------

